# Festivale: the worst of ACNL!



## Tap Dancer (Feb 10, 2015)

I had Festivale last month because I'm currently playing a month ahead. I'm still in my first year of NL and everyone I've talked to has raved about Festivale. You know what? I didn't like it! The furniture, IMO, is ugly. And Pav? is annoying and hideous! 

Tell me why you like Festivale, _if_ you do, because I just don't understand the hype.


----------



## SweetT (Feb 10, 2015)

I think the pave furniture is ugly too but I havent had the rest of the festivale..so cant say.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 10, 2015)

I like it because you play a game that Pav? created.

Find 3 feathers that he wants and you find them by talking to villagers or catching them with nets.

I play it as sport.


----------



## unintentional (Feb 10, 2015)

I just like it because of Pav?'s dances tbh, but they get tiring.  I usually horde feathers (by grabbing all of them so I don't have to be like "ugh, okay, let's find blue and only blue.")  The furniture is ugly, but they sell well.  It's not as bad as the harvest festival imho


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 10, 2015)

I mostly think all the holiday furniture are ugly.

What's wrong with the Pave? Does blue and white not mix together?


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 10, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> What's wrong with the Pave? Does blue and white not mix together?



It's not his colors. Well, his clothes look disgusting and I hate his personality.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 10, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> It's not his colors. Well, his clothes look disgusting and I hate his personality.


The series I meant.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 10, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> The series I meant.



Looks like old lady furniture to me.


----------



## queertactics (Feb 10, 2015)

I love the festival itself, but I managed to make myself hate the furniture. I just really enjoy catching feathers and trading them with villagers and I LOVE the rainbow feather and the Festivale Accessory, and how cute is it that the villagers dance around singing?!...But since I like the game of it so much, I ended up with like... 4 full pave sets. Literally. But I like the set in general! Just not having 4 whole ones. I actually had the Pave Set as one of my main rooms in my old town for quite a while. 

I'm actually looking forward to it in my OYC town!! 

Pave is funny and I like his character design, and the dances are fun the first few times. 

Idk idk idk it's actually amongst my favorite holidays in the game! It's totally chill that other people don't like it tho, I can understand!


----------



## unintentional (Feb 10, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> The series I meant.



I just personally hate the style of them.  The colors go great together vuv


----------



## Greninja (Feb 10, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I mostly think all the holiday furniture are ugly.
> 
> What's wrong with the Pave? Does blue and white not mix together?



Yeah I only like the egg and jingle series but for some reason he makes white and blue not work


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 10, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> Looks like old lady furniture to me.





Saint_Jimmy said:


> I just personally hate the style of them.  The colors go great together vuv



I see.


----------



## Plum Pudding (Feb 10, 2015)

It will be my first time experiencing it this year, I don't care much for the furniture set, and I don't usually have a lot of time to play on a Monday.


----------



## clueleaf (Feb 10, 2015)

I used to like Festivale in ACCF, but in ACNL they just made Festivale a bit of a drag.


You have to work your behind off catching 3 feathers for each piece of furniture. It takes too long.
The furniture is pretty bad looking, I'm sorry if any Festivale supporters take offense to this but it looks to me like that "hippie"-like, shaggy texture that you sometimes find on those rainbow tye-die shirts.
His dances drag _ON and ON and ON._ Especially if you give Pave a rainbow feather, his dance is TWICE as long.

The only thing I probably like about Festivale is the Festivale Accessory.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Feb 10, 2015)

What's there not to love about rainbow paper pieces falling out of the sky all day and the amazing music?


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 10, 2015)

Punchyleaf said:


> What's there not to love about rainbow paper pieces falling out of the sky all day and the amazing music?



srry, not amazing music imo >~<


----------



## ShenkuuBlossoms (Feb 10, 2015)

Never done Festivale before but it can't be any worse than the Harvest Fesitval, I guess.
I've just got that much time to kill running around catching feathers.


----------



## roseflower (Feb 10, 2015)

I love festivale and all the other holidays in New Leaf. I had fun collecting all the feathers and the furniture last year. Though I don`t use the furniture in any room. Pave is fun too, he`s a dancing peacock! The only nuisance is he gives you furniture repeats, so it can be very time consuming.


----------



## Shax (Feb 10, 2015)

Wow, I didn't realize so many people disliked the Pav? series. I mean sure, the festival itself was annoying and it took hours to get all of the pieces, but in the end I think it was worth it. I'm really proud of my Pav? room, even if a lot of people don't care for the series.


----------



## fuzzynumber9 (Feb 10, 2015)

the furniture is ugly but its a treat to sell it en masse in a town with a bell boom and furniture on premium 
I would never use the furniture in my house, but I like the feathers, and have fun running around after them, and Pave is something special all on his own. I also collect a bunch of each feather, basically when I play it I play for a while before I ever even talk to Pave, collect a pile of each type of feather and then talk to him, get him the feathers he wants, then go collect another pocket full of feathers, drop them in their related piles, talk to him again, when I have a pocket full of his ugly furniture I go sell for good money at retail and deposit it.  I don't LOVE the holiday, but its not terrible either, just another event, if you don't like it you don't have to play it!   (I skipped toy day AND bunny day until the most recent iterations of both because I thought I would hate them... turns out I didn't mind either one!)


----------



## spelling88 (Feb 10, 2015)

haha i love festivale! catching the feathers is so fun to me


----------



## purple Satori (Feb 10, 2015)

the furniture is OK, Pave does not bother me.

Despite that last year's feastival drove me crazy because it took all day to get one complete set.
This day alone lead to me disliking paper, rock, scissors (which I lost a lot)

sure it started as fun however it quickly became the following

1) get 3 feathers of the correct color 
2) get an item I already have
3) have the color change to something I don't have
4) repeat process 

I'm not collecting feathers this year, I just don't see any reason to.

friendly tip: keep the color feathers you need in your letters so you can't lose them because with made ya look and paper rock scissors being based on chance you will lose at some point. also good luck, you'll need it.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 10, 2015)

I liked Festivale because I only had to get one of each feather :^)


----------



## Shax (Feb 10, 2015)

purple Satori said:


> friendly tip: keep the color feathers you need in your letters so you can't lose them because with made ya look and paper rock scissors being based on chance you will lose at some point. also good luck, you'll need it.



That seems a little complicated. Not to mention a huge waste of paper! Before I entered a villager's house I would just drop the feathers I couldn't risk losing on the ground.


----------



## Burumun (Feb 11, 2015)

Festivale is actually one of my favorite holidays. It's been a while, so I can't really remember it all that well, but from what I do remember, the music is cute, collecting the feathers is actually pretty fun, and I at least sort of like Pav?'s design (although I don't think I liked his personality).

The furniture isn't great, but at least you can make some money off of it, seeing as it sells for 12k a piece.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 11, 2015)

I missed the Festivale last year! So I don't really mind if the furniture is terrible or Pav? him self is really annoying I'm just going to see if I like the whole concept and have a bit of a fun change in my game. A dancing peacock doesn't come to town everyday!


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 11, 2015)

Pave is the best part about the Festivale honestly, that holiday's fun and all, but...meh..

Also, I have no idea why Pave has the voice of a peppy villager.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 11, 2015)

Pietro:)100 said:


> A dancing peacock doesn't come to town everyday!



Thank goodness for that! Once a year is enough for me. LOL


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 11, 2015)

purple Satori said:


> the furniture is OK, Pave does not bother me.
> 
> Despite that last year's feastival drove me crazy because it took all day to get one complete set.
> *This day* alone lead to me disliking paper, rock, scissors (which I lost a lot)
> ...



Bold: ...is it going to be perfect?

Underlined: ... 






Anyways... It's only fair that I used to have fun...

Now for a little headcanon:

Pit used to think Festivale was he ULTIMATE sacrifice holiday. The contestants would dress in fancy getup, and participate in various events. The winner was announced at sunset, with an EXTREMELY  flamboyantly dressed Isabelle, handing feathers in this order:

White for the losers.
Red for 7th place.
Orange for 6th place.
Yellow for 5th place.
Green for 4th place.
Blue for 3rd place.
Purple for 2nd place.
Rainbow for 1st place.

Then, Isabelle would light a fire for the Rainbow Feather to be lit over, which triggered a special scene involving Pave. The rest of the contestants were gone, and replaced with small boxes with which they were associated with. The incorrect choice would lead to the loss of your best in-game friend, while the right box would lead to the eventual demise of your worst enemy. This meant a sacrifice to a large pot of metal that has been melted. The fireproof string would lower the unlucky victim, whilst everyone would dance. Whoever was sacrificed would never appear in campsites or the Roost, but you could still meet whoever was lost to the lava pot in a Dream town. Unless YOU happened to be the victim, in which case your WHOLE save file would be overwritten forever, and you had to start over from scratch...

This was until he realized it was a holiday about getting feathers for Pave, playing games, and listening to salsa. And instead of the kindly old ghost in his headcanon, Pave was aggressively salsa peacock.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 11, 2015)

What about Weeding Day? Isn't that also a holiday that shouldn't exist?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 11, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Pave is the best part about the Festivale honestly, that holiday's fun and all, but...meh..
> 
> Also, I have no idea why Pave has the voice of a peppy villager.



You mean vocalizations?


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 11, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> What about Weeding Day? Isn't that also a holiday that shouldn't exist?



I haven't yet experienced that. However, there are no weeds in my town, so I suppose it won't be a holiday for me.


----------



## maarowak (Feb 11, 2015)

I don't think there is any hype with the Festivale... Considering furniture, and work put into it, it is the same as the Harvest Festival, Halloween and Bunny Day (except I find the Egg Series quite cute).

And, the point is not to complete the entire series in a single day. If you decide to do so, you are pretty much setting up yourself for a) failure b) frustration

Pav? is my pal. Let's sambar till dawn~


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 11, 2015)

I've never actually experienced Festivale in New Leaf before. I misplaced my game for a whole year and missed everything that happens after September. I lost the game for like exactly 12 months so I picked up basically when I had lost the game. I have no idea what Festivale is really like so I don't have an opinion yet.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> I had Festivale last month because I'm currently playing a month ahead. I'm still in my first year of NL and everyone I've talked to has raved about Festivale. You know what? I didn't like it! The furniture, IMO, is ugly. And Pav? is annoying and hideous!
> 
> Tell me why you like Festivale, _if_ you do, because I just don't understand the hype.



Yeah I don't like the set too much either imo.. the feather are pretty but that's it lol


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 11, 2015)

I plan on being sick during Festivale.


----------



## Nimega (Feb 11, 2015)

I haven't experienced Festivale before, but I think it's gonna be fun! I think the Pav? series is quite OK, also.


----------



## estypest (Feb 11, 2015)

Awh come on, how can you not love the villagers dancing around and the feathers blowin' in the wind.


----------



## JCnator (Feb 11, 2015)

Festivale on ACNL isn't as terrible as some of you guys are imagining, gameplay-wise. I'm pretty sure that most of you haven't played Animal Crossing: City Folk during February/March. Festivale in this one is the most annoying holiday in the entire game! It has you participating with villagers for dialog-based games that heavily involve luck with little strategy, hoping you get the right colored candies that Pav? asked. Lose at the minigame, and you'll have to hand out a candy (of whatever item you had in your pockets if you don't have any candy). Unfortunately, he also happens to give you duplicate items as well to further drag out the already tedious holiday as long as you're trying to grab every single thing from him.

In ACNL, you're not forced to talk with a villager to get or trade feathers. You can pretty much just roam around and catch as many feathers as you can. It might sounds dull, but it usually doesn't drag as long as City Folk does, especially when you have friends doing the same thing as you and cooperate with everyone.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 11, 2015)

I like the Festivale, but most definitely not the furniture. I just sell all the furniture at Re-Tail for big bells, lol. I think it's fun and cute though.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 11, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Bold: ...is it going to be perfect?
> 
> Underlined: ...
> 
> ...



This is the best!


----------



## Candy_Rose (Feb 11, 2015)

I haven't experienced the Festivale yet in NL, but I remember in city folk I enjoyed playing the games with my villagers for candy (though the first time when I was trying to get the furniture, it was frustrating!)   

I'm sure it'll be frustrating too in NL, as far as getting the Pave series goes, but the actual event itself, I definitely look forward to it! I even have my Festivale outfit all ready on one of my mannequins


----------



## tolisamarie (Feb 11, 2015)

It's funny that so many people don't like the Pave furniture when it's my favorite set in the game. But Pave himself is annoying as heck and it's so hard to get all the pieces because they are given randomly. I had about half a dozen of each piece before I finally got the sofa...arrrrrghhhh!!!


----------



## olivetree123 (Feb 11, 2015)

I actually like festivale; it's the most fun of the events IMO.
I'm not a big fan of the furniture set but it's definitely not the worst out there


----------



## DarkOnyx (Feb 11, 2015)

Festivale's boring to me. All you do is catch feathers.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 11, 2015)

I think Pav? and Tingle are related.


----------



## paperandcloth (Feb 11, 2015)

I always like the quest events - easter, festivale, thanksgiving, the snowflake mini-game... I didn't do christmas this year, I think that mini-game is kinda slow, and the same goes for April Fools. I like running around town collecting things. 

Pave is pretty flamboyant, but I think it's nice to have a little subtle representation.


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 12, 2015)

Aww, I love Festivale, and Pave! I think he's fabulous, and I love his gyrating, haha. I like the music that plays and the feathers, just for one day it makes the whole town extra fun and exciting, even if you don't feel like participating in the actual event. I also think it's cute how the villagers dress up and go around singing all day, it's cheerful and I enjoy dressing up and joining in with them! Festivale is on my birthday this year, so I feel super lucky I get to spend it with that dancing peacock


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 12, 2015)

Pave freaks me out


----------



## budewarmin (Feb 12, 2015)

I like festival, I love Pave ways better than those boring fishing contests


----------



## tokkio (Feb 12, 2015)

honestly what I only like about Festivale is the confetti things in the air during the day lol and how the villagers wear a costume


----------



## toastia (Feb 12, 2015)

I like seeing Jambette wearing Festivale junk. I like the series too. I hate hate hate *HATE the minigame though.*


----------

